# Big storm coming !



## Marydoll (4 December 2013)

Here we go again, met office amber warning for rain, snow and high winds around us, theyre saying up to 80mph, its starting to pick up a bit out there now,i  hope its the met office being over cautious again,i dont mind the rain or snow but hate the big winds.
Hope everyone stays safe


----------



## alainax (4 December 2013)

I was looking at the BBC weather for tomorrow, trying to work out wether I wanted to ride in the wind in the morning, rain in the afternoon, or blizzard in the evening. decisions decisions!


----------



## Marydoll (5 December 2013)

We've lost roof tiles and theres flood warnings out for the forth around us, abnormally high tides, highest in 30 years, i really hope it doesnt come to anything :-(


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 December 2013)

It was bad [West coast Scotland], must be over the worst as the cats have both gone on patrol this morning, having pretty much refused to go out last night.


----------



## Dry Rot (5 December 2013)

A bit windy here in Easter Ross but nothing special. I think we are sheltered from the sw by hills though. ponies out grazing as usual and not hunkered down behind hedges.


----------



## p87 (5 December 2013)

We have just been moved to a stage 4 red warning! 

Currently both schools are closed, everyone is panic buying and emptying the local shop, trees down on all three roads out of the village stranding us all, buses are stuck, facebook is full of photos of peoples trampolines/bins/garden furniture/sheds/roofs being blown away. My neighbours conservatory roof is off, power out in two local villages, ours is flickering, countless car crashes and there is worry that the wind turbine at the high school is going to come down...
AND my friends toilet bowl water is apparently an actual tidal wave haha! 

Central station in Glasgow has been evacuated as the roof smashed, no trains are running from any stations and the fire service are struggling to keep up with all the call outs.

Oh well. Off I go to bring the horses in...


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 December 2013)

Hailstones, and power flickering, no signs of street riots yet!


----------



## misterjinglejay (5 December 2013)

Cor crikey - keep safe everyone!


----------



## Brightbay (5 December 2013)

It was a bit wild here - we lost some roof panels on an old outbuilding and a wall collapsed into a field.  Lots of flooding around, and all Scottish trains cancelled today.  Quite a few bad accidents on the roads, but I do wonder why on earth HGVs were on high exposed sections of motorway when the winds were gusting over 80mph?

Horses were all fine, tucked into various nooks and crannies in the field - I was struggling in the wind with hay bags until I got to where they were standing, and then was able to put hay on the ground without it blowing away - they're canny beasts


----------



## Shoei (5 December 2013)

Stay safe everyone


----------



## Jenna1406 (5 December 2013)

Its was pretty mental last night in Inverness, thunder and lightening first thing this morning, trees down everywhere, debris everywhere.  Horses are ok, I think.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 December 2013)

Hope that all you Scottish peeps are ok. It's pretty unpleasant down here (much further south) but it's only a breeze compared to what you lot are getting.


----------



## measles (5 December 2013)

The wind has dropped now but we are having snow flurries. Hope it doesn't come to anything as we have PC Xmas show with new pong on Saturday!


----------



## whisp&willow (5 December 2013)

wind has died down up here now (Skye and Lochalsh).  My mum was without power until late morning.  No damage to speak of that I have seen... just the usual bins fallen over, and the obligatory photos on FB of trampolines moving gardens.  Worst invention ever and if you have one surely it's your duty to secure them when you know a gale is forecast... :/

I live on the island, and our power went off in the night, but was back on in the morning and no problems since.

The bridge was closed, but is now open to cars, still closed to high sided vehicles though.  Got a bonus day off as the lack of power meant closing the nursery (run from my mum's house)  Just ventured out with the dog and got caught in a hellish hail storm.  ouch!


----------



## EventingMum (5 December 2013)

It's been pretty wild here. The roads are a nightmare - my son took his fiancee to work in Bearsden this morning and said it was chaotic with debris on the roads and also the Erskine Bridge being closed. A friend took hours to get into central Glasgow but had no option as she couldn''t work from home as her electricity was off. 

So far we've escaped structural damage to the house and stables except for a gutter that has come off however my walker is damaged but won't know the extent till the wind drops which will hopefully be this afternoon - could be expensive :-(

Hope everyone's ok.


----------



## applecart14 (5 December 2013)

Marydoll said:



			Here we go again, met office amber warning for rain, snow and high winds around us, theyre saying up to 80mph, its starting to pick up a bit out there now,i  hope its the met office being over cautious again,i dont mind the rain or snow but hate the big winds.
Hope everyone stays safe
		
Click to expand...

Bonny Scotland is not so bonny today then?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 December 2013)

Sleet and snow, but some trains running


----------



## Marydoll (5 December 2013)

Im watching the storm surge on tv and it looks bad, getting a bit worried, we're just about half a mile from the coast of the Forth estuary and hope it doesnt come over to far :-( meant to peak at 4pm


----------

